# Caída de tensión con el LM338K



## cikstas (Feb 21, 2010)

Hola. Quisiera saber porqué usando directamente como fuente regulada el LM338 (también pasa con los LM317 y LM350) al aplicarle una carga se produce una reducción de la tensión de salida. Por ejemplo si regulo la tensión de salida en 25 voltios, cuando le hago circular 1 amp. la tensión baja a 23v., y si hago lo mismo con 3v de salida y al hacerle circular 1 amp., la tensión se va a cero. Se supone que esto no debiera pasar. Hice muchas fuentes y siempre me pasó lo mismo. Lo solucioné usando el 2N3055 como potencia y al LM317 como regulador, pero no es el caso, ya que no le veo el sentido usar un LM338 como regulador del 2N3055 para alimentar un circuito de 2 ó 3 amp. Si alguien que esté mas en el tema que yo me lo puede explicar, mucho se lo agradeceré.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 21, 2010)

Hola.
Cuál es tu circuito publícalo.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 21, 2010)

Sin ver el esquema que usaste, difícil opinar.

¿Podés subirlo?


Saludos


----------



## eserock (Feb 21, 2010)

como te indican deberias poner  el diagrama del circuito que armaste asi como los datos del transformador que estas usando, la corriente  que puede entregar la fuente depende mucho del transformador, tambien la falta de buena disipacion del regulador puede producir este efecto


----------



## cikstas (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola. Si lo considerás necesario te subo el circuito, pero te diré que es el circuito típico que aparecen en todos lados y que son muy simples y elementales con algunas variantes de valores de la resistencia que va entre la salida y la pata de ajuste (1) y el valor del potenciómetro de regulación que va de la pata 1 a masa, que por lo general varían entre 75 y 270 ohms y entre 2K y 10K respectivamente. Probé varios circuitos publicados, que diferían solamente en tener uno que otro condensador más, y el problema es el mismo. Respecto al transformador te diré que como los mejores que venden, para mi gusto son de medio pelo, los diseño y los calculo yo mismo para asegurarme de tener un trafo de muy alta calidad y rendimiento y si tengo tiempo los bobino yo mismo, o los mando a hacer pero con mis cálculos. Descartemos entonces problemas de trafo. Respecto a la disipación uso disipadores sobredimensionados y encima les coloco cooler de 3000 RPM cosa que consigo que apenas se entibie dicho disipador. Descartemos también por ese lado. La duda mía es si es normal esa caída o es un problema interno del regulador ya que leí en un artículo que la mayoría de los reguladores de este tipo que llegan a la Argentina, son de cuarta y que muchos no funcionan correctamente.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola.

Según lo que dices, " *Por ejemplo si regulo la tensión de salida en 25 voltios, cuando le hago circular 1 amp. la tensión baja a 23v* ". Repite la prueba y mide el voltaje en el condensador de filtro de la fuente. Si el voltaje también disminuye allí, entonces es el transfromador.

Cuál es el voltaje y la corriente de tu transfromador.

El circuito es clásico, pero no todas la personas lo construyen de la misma manera, ni toma encuenta las características dadas en la hoja de datos.
Muchos piensan que se arma el circuito y ya, todo debe funcionar perfecto, y eso no es necesariamente cierto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## eserock (Feb 22, 2010)

mira yo construi una fuente con el lm338t, y lo pongo a trabajar  a corriente constante de 2 amperes por espacio de 1 hora y no se  me presenta esa situacion el transformador que le conecto es de 24 volts a 2 amperes  y hasta ahora nunca he tenido ese problema si quieres con gusto te paso el circuito, como señalas la falsificacion de componentes es mas comun de lo que parece,  as las pruebas que te señalan, si dudas del lm pon dos en paralelo si aun asi se cae entonces verifica el filtrado y la temperatura del transformador.


----------



## borja1234567 (Feb 22, 2010)

eserock dijo:


> mira yo construi una fuente con el lm338t, y lo pongo a trabajar  a corriente constante de 2 amperes por espacio de 1 hora y no se  me presenta esa situacion el transformador que le conecto es de 24 volts a 2 amperes  y hasta ahora nunca he tenido ese problema si quieres con gusto te paso el circuito, como señalas la falsificacion de componentes es mas comun de lo que parece,  as las pruebas que te señalan, si dudas del lm pon dos en paralelo si aun asi se cae entonces verifica el filtrado y la temperatura del transformador.



puedes poner el circuito porfavor estoy muy interesado en construirme yo una fuente de 3 amp


----------



## cikstas (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola. Gracias por contestarme el mensaje.

Voy a hacer el chequeo de la tensión y después te digo, ya que en este momento no estoy en casa, pero me parece difícil que pueda tener alguna caída ya que el trafo está diseñado contemplando la caída de tensión por consumo (10amp), por lo tanto te diré que el trafo, en 1 amp., prácticamente la caída es despreciable, aunque así fuera, supongamos que tuviésemos en el trafo una caída de 5v, que no es este caso,(el trafo es de 38v x 10 amp),  y en el filtro supongamos que tenemos 35 v sin carga, al bajar esos 5 voltios al aplicar la carga, tendríamos 30v en el filtro, la regulación no debiera bajar para nada ya que estamos con una entrada al regulador, de 30v y por lógica la salida del mismo no tiene porqué bajar de los 25v. Lo que sí pienso que podría andar mal en tal caso, es el puente rectificador, pero la caída en el filtro debiera ser de unos 12 v. Esta noche lo voy a probar y luego te cuento.

Saludos

Hola eserock. 

Si podés pasarme el circuito te lo voy a agradecer. Una pregunta respecto a tu fuente: cuando la tenés trabajando en 2 amp, no te sube la tensión cuando desconectás el circuito?, o queda clavada en la misma tensión sin variación alguna?
Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola.

Creo que tu trasnformador excede el voltaje que soporta le LM338.

38Vca rectificado y filtrado da 53.7V de pico. 
Que baje 5Vcc como dices son 48Vcc, (y si tienes un buen filtro, probablemente baje sólo 3V ó menos quizás).
Si miras la hoja de datos del regulador 
verás que Vin - Vout <= 40 --------- <= menor o igual.
La potencia es de 50W.

Creo haz hecho operar al regulador más halla de sus límites, y tal vez, no esté apto para trabajar.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: repito lo que ya dije:
*El circuito es clásico, pero no todas la personas lo construyen de la misma manera, ni toma encuenta las características dadas en la hoja de datos.*
*Muchos piensan que se arma el circuito y ya, todo debe funcionar perfecto, y eso no es necesariamente cierto.*


----------



## eserock (Feb 23, 2010)

totalmente de acuerdo con el aficionado, denme  un dia para subir  todo  hasta el impreso ya que lo tendre que poner todo en orden.


----------



## cikstas (Feb 23, 2010)

Muy bién. Bajaré el voltaje del transormador unos 10 voltios y veremos que pasa. Es muy posible que ese sea el problema. Ojalá que así sea. Luego les cuento.
Muchas gracias por la información.
Chao


----------



## eserock (Feb 26, 2010)

hola cikstas yo la  fuente la mantengo  trabajando por espacios de minimo una hora a corriente  de 2 amperes, alimento un circuito de RF con dos transistores de potencia y cada uno consume 1 ampere constante y a veces  hasta 1.2 eso si tengo que poner  un disipador de mayor tamaño y forzar el enfriamento con un ventilador, pero hasta ahora no me ha fallado una sola de las fuentes.

Tambien me  han señalado que usando un condensador mas grande   puedo disminuir en algo el calentamiento del LM338T


----------



## cikstas (Feb 26, 2010)

Hola eserock. Muchas gracias por el esquema de la fuente. Está muy buena. La fuente que tengo hecha, también anda muy bién tanto en potencia (uso dos LM338 en paralelo) como en tensión, lo que me molesta (aunque no me afecta), es que cuando le quito la carga, aumenta algo el voltaje, o dicho al revés, cuando le coloco o le aumento la carga, tengo que levantar algo la tensión. Lo demás está todo OK. Fijate que el otro día se me descargó la batería del auto y la recargué con mi fuente, sin problemas (5 amp durante una hora). Este fin de semana haré algunas pruebas y si lo consigo corriegir te cuento.
Lo que te han dicho acerca del condensador más grande, me parece que no tiene mucho que ver, porque el calentamiento depende de la intensidad y la tensión, es decir de la potencia que estás usando, y por más condensador que le agregues...Será cuestión de hacer la prueba.
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 26, 2010)

Hola.

Dices que tienes 2 reguladores en paralelo, desconecta un regulador del otro y prueba la fuente con un solo regulador, probablemente funcione sin problemas.
Si deseas poner dos 338 en paralelo y la hoja de datos (datasheet) hay un circuito para 10A (no es apropiado poner dos regualdores en paralelo ya que no existen dos reguladores exactamente iguales).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cikstas (Feb 27, 2010)

Hola. En relidad no hay mayor problema, por eso se le agrega a la salida de cada regulador una resistencia de compensación de o,45 ohm o menos, para evitar inconvenientes por las diferencias que puedan tener y de esa forma trabajan lo mismo que una, dos o más reguladores en paralelo sin problemas. Es lo mismo que se hace con los 2N3055 que para tener mucha potencia se usan 4 o más transistores conectados de la misma manera. 
Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 28, 2010)

Hola.

Puedes publicar tu circuito, por lo que dices, no es el circuito clásico, le haz innovado cosas al circuito típico.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## eserock (Feb 28, 2010)

eso de la resistencia claro que funciona y si puedes elevar la corriente que se maneja, pero al igual que tu he experimentado una elevacion sin carga y un caida cuando hay carga in cluso he colocado  capacitor de compensacion entre tierra y  el ajuste y aun asi hay variaciones de 1 o 2 volts dependiendo de la carga.


----------



## cikstas (Mar 3, 2010)

Hola. Aquí te mando un sitio oficial en donde tenés el circuito de una fuente de 15 amp con tres lm338 en paralelo. http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/M/3/3/LM338.shtml


----------



## ALEJANDRO BERNAL (Mar 4, 2010)

BUENAS,

Uhmm pero yo estoy peor, (Hice una fuente regulada de 0 a 30 vcc).

Con: 

1 etapa: Transformador de 110v a 24vac con 1A de salida.

2. etapa: puente de diodos de 2 Amp. Rectificación de onda.

3. etapa: Condensadores de 1000 uF.

4. Transistor MJ2955 para lo de la "corriente", en la base 220 ohmio, y en la salida 68 ohmios de 1 watt.

5. y la parte de regulacion con el LM317.

---- que necesito?, Lo que pasa es que conecto una "motobombita" a 12 Vdc en la fuente y se cae el voltaje casi q a menos de 5vdc.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 4, 2010)

Hola.

¿Cuál es la corriente que consume la bomba?
Porque si consume más de 1A tu transformador no sirve.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## eserock (Mar 4, 2010)

generalmente las motobombas consumen mas de 1 ampere y conforme mas presion generen mas corriente consumen, es lo primero que hay que analizar que corriente requiere porque como señala elaficionado el transformador no puede entregar mas.


----------



## cikstas (Mar 5, 2010)

Hola. Habría que ver el circuito, pero pienso que lo que te está produciendo la caída es la R de 68 ohms a la salida (estaría en serie con la carga), ya que en 12 v a ese valor de resistencia la caída es grande para una cierta intensidad de corriente. No será de 0.68 ohms la que indica el circuito? Verificalo.Cuando se te produce la caída de tensión, medí la tensión que tenés en los bornes de dicha R


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 9, 2010)

eserock dijo:


> hola cikstas yo la  fuente la mantengo  trabajando por espacios de minimo una hora a corriente  de 2 amperes, alimento un circuito de RF con dos transistores de potencia y cada uno consume 1 ampere constante y a veces  hasta 1.2 eso si tengo que poner  un disipador de mayor tamaño y forzar el enfriamento con un ventilador, pero hasta ahora no me ha fallado una sola de las fuentes.
> 
> Tambien me  han señalado que usando un condensador mas grande   puedo disminuir en algo el calentamiento del LM338T



Hola

ultimamente estoy muy interesado en construir una fuente regulada de 1.2v a 30v y que me pueda aguantar por lo menos 2A ( he estado trabajando con el Lm350 y aun no se por que solo me regula 1.2v - 25.4v y solo puedo sacarle 1.6A) . Mire tu circuito y me parcio muy interesante pero aun no tengo muy claras las conecciones y los componentes, me preguntaba si podrias ayudar en este parte.?

De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## eserock (Mar 9, 2010)

en cuales componentes tienes dudas

generalmente donde esta la falla  y no poder sacar mas corriente es en el transformador, las caracteristicas  que da el fabricante no siempre son las reales y eso siempre complica las cosas al momento de demandar mas corriente, tambien todos estos integrados   se calientan bastante y hay que  enfriarlos con un buen disipador y  a veces hay que llegar hasta forzar el enfriamiento con un ventilador


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola, me ocurre lo mismo que al creador del post, sin embargo la tension cae más drásticamente y en la entrada la tensión se mantiene en los valores normales, o sea no es problema de la fuente.
Alimento al LM338k con 12v de una fuente de PC y a la salida tengo 10,7 voltios, hasta ahí todo bien. Le coloco una carga de 10 ohm (1 amper) y la tensión cae a 9 voltios. Cambio la carga por una lámpara dicroica (por ley de Ohm el calculo me dió una corriente menor que 5 amperes, no recuerdo cuánto pero era bastante menor) y el voltaje cae a 3.5 voltios!!! Mido a la entrada y tengo 11.9, o sea fuente OK!
El circuito es el primero del datasheet http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/2576.pdf
Tipycal aplications 1,2v to +25...


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola.

Tal vez el disipador es muy pequeño y calienta demasiado.

Pon fotos del circuito que haz armado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 6, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Tal vez el disipador es muy pequeño y calienta demasiado.
> 
> ...



La foto es la que puse en el mensaje anterior. Dudo que este disipador sea pequeño

Puede que sea falso... será eso??


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola.

Fotos del circuito, para ver las conexiones.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 7, 2012)

No entiendo si querés las fotos del diagrama o del protoboard.
El diagrama es el de la página 6 del datasheet http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/2576.pdf, es el primer diagrama de esa hoja. Si querías una foto del protoboard no le veo mucha idea, es muy simple el circuito además que la conexión de potencia la hago a través de cocodrilos, las pistas del proto solo conectan los capacitores, resistencia y pote.
Luego lo rehice pero con el circuito con los diodos de proteccion que se ve en la figura 3 del datasheet y me hizo los mismo (lo rearmé desde cero)
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 7, 2012)

Hola.

Generalmente ese tipo de fallas es porque el regulador está mal conectado o algún elemento no es el correcto.
Si tienes una fuente que no varía su voltaje (o varía muy poco), entonces algo no está bien en el circuito regulador, también puede ser que les estés pidiendo más corriente que la que puede soportar el regulador, esto activa el circuito protector del regulador.

Pon el regulador en 9V, colocas una resistencia de 9 ohmios, mira como se compota el regulador (que tanto varía los 9V).
Cambia la resistencia a 4.5 ohmios (que tanto varía los 9V).
Sigues así hasta los 5A, viendo el comportamiento del regulador con resistencias.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2012)

*Neo* , no le habrás pifiado a las patas . . .  







El TO3 es vista INFERIOR y el plástico es vista de FRENTE 


Saludos !


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 8, 2012)

Lo que seguro le pifié fue al vendedor, miren este comentario _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/686662/ _
Las patas las conecté bien, con 10 ohm el voltaje cae a 9v.
Seguramente tenga un 317 ahí adentro, dentro de este habrá un lm2931...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2012)

Yo le metería sierra , ahí nomás


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 8, 2012)

Vos decís? y si... si aguanta menos que un zener programable...
subo foto con las patas, pero creo que el caso está cerrado




A pedido de DOSME las fotos tratando de buscar la pastilla... de qué pastilla hablan? jajaja
http://k40.kn3.net/BADD948EA.jpg
http://k42.kn3.net/DA4D07803.jpg
Adivinen qué diámetro de alambre acusó mi calibre?

0,07mm (7 centésimas de milímetro)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2012)

Ya con ese moco blanco . . . .


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 13, 2012)

> Hola, me ocurre lo mismo que al creador del post, sin embargo la tension  cae más drásticamente y en la entrada la tensión se mantiene en los  valores normales, o sea no es problema de la fuente.
> Alimento al LM338k con 12v de una fuente de PC y a la salida tengo 10,7  voltios, hasta ahí todo bien. Le coloco una carga de 10 ohm (1 amper) y  la tensión cae a 9 voltios. Cambio la carga por una lámpara dicroica  (por ley de Ohm el calculo me dió una corriente menor que 5 amperes, no  recuerdo cuánto pero era bastante menor) y el voltaje cae a 3.5  voltios!!! Mido a la entrada y tengo 11.9,


Con 12 volts a la entrada, no podes bajo ningún concepto con este regulador obtener 10.9 regulados. Si mirás la hoja de datos, se necesita al menos 3 volts más a la entrada que a la salida.

PD: no hay que olvidarse de la disipación, ya que la corriente que puede entregar depende de la diferencia de tensión entre la entrada y la salida (página 3 de la hoja de datos).
Tampoco hay que olvidar la carga mínima que debe tener, ya que esta también depende de los mismos factores tensión entrada/salida.


----------



## Charly125 (Ago 30, 2012)

Me pasa lo mismo que a Neodymio...  ¿Como solucionaron este inconveniente? 

Lei que hay LM338K que estan fallados ¿Habremos comprados esa tanda?


----------



## marcelomondaca (Mar 23, 2020)

Hola... disculpen mi duda... luego de leer el tema, no se si se llegó a la solución.

En mi caso, hice una réplica de una fuente de poder antigua, Marca Avisor de España, lamentablemente al hacer el circuito regulo muy bien.

Posteriormente, pongo una máquina de tatuar, que en la fuente antigua Avisor si funciona, pero en mi fuente cae el voltaje a 5 Volts y con muy poca corriente.

Pero cuando apago la fuente, tira toda la potencia a la máquina.

Se que este post es antiguo, pero no he visto video de youtube o archivo en donde se indique por qué pasa esto.

De hecho, hice dos circuitos diferentes, éste es el último y el otro es el primero.

En ambos casos hice dos tarjetas para revisar todo





Ver el archivo adjunto 187875
Ver el archivo adjunto 187876


----------



## marcelomondaca (Mar 23, 2020)

Murió la resistencia de 330 Ohm... esto no había pasado antes.

Entré a una calculadora y ahora voy con unos de 120, pero de mayor watts... no recuerdo bien pero es más grande...


----------



## marcelomondaca (Mar 24, 2020)

Acabo de hacer cortocircuito en el LM338K, las otras dos resistencias se calentaron (sin quemarse).

El potenciometro trimer murió y el transistor también.

Lo único que no hice fue probar dos LM338K  nuevos, porque se los voy a pasar al técnico que hizo la fuente de poder.

Si alguien tiene una fuente regulable que funcione, agradecería que prestara el circuito esquemático... fue una semana terrible tratando de hacer esto... de hecho son las 4:47 a.m. y me iré a acostar, mañana arriba temprano con clases con mi hija.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2020)

marcelomondaca dijo:


> Acabo de hacer cortocircuito en el LM338K, las otras dos resistencias se calentaron (sin quemarse).
> 
> El potenciometro trimer murió y el transistor también.
> 
> ...


En el Foro existen varias y con protección por cortocircuitos.

Utiliza el *buscador *del Foro


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 24, 2020)

Hola.

R1, R2 sólo tienen que ser de 1/2 ó 0.5 W.
La corriente que pasa por R1 y R2 es  1.25V / 120 ohm =0.0104167 A = 10.4167 mA

Los terminales del LM317 y LM338 tienen el mismo orden.










Chao.
elafcionnado.


----------



## marcelomondaca (Mar 26, 2020)

Hola, al parecer algo pasa... con el arreglo que tengo, funciona perfecto con 110 Vca en el transformador,  pero con 220 Vca, tengo lecturas de 35 Vcc en la salida... y se supone que el transformadores de 220 / 24 

Mañana se chequea el rectificador


----------



## analogico (Mar 26, 2020)

marcelomondaca dijo:


> Hola, al parecer algo pasa... con el arreglo que tengo, funciona perfecto con 110 Vca en el transformador,  pero con 220 Vca, tengo lecturas de 35 Vcc en la salida... y se supone que el transformadores de 220 / 24
> 
> Mañana se chequea el rectificador



 24Vca=√24=34Vcc


----------



## marcelomondaca (Mar 26, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> 24Vca=√24=34Vcc



Situación:

El transformador tiene una salida alterna de 27 volts.

Lo que supera los 35 Volts máximo. 

Entonces esto provoca la muerte prematura del LM338K y deja de funcionar correctamente... lo que se evidencia en la perdida de potencia.

Moraleja: verificar que el voltaje máximo del transformador sea 35/raiz(2), lo que da 24,75
Peeeero, verificado con tester, no le creas a la placa. 

Si la fuente pierde potencia,  se debe verificar el voltaje real a la salida del rectificador. 

En mi caso, marcó 37 volts... a la salida del rectificador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 26, 2020)

marcelomondaca dijo:


> Situación:
> 
> El transformador tiene una salida alterna de 27 volts.
> 
> ...


El problema es que no están considerando que la tensión de línea tiene una tolerancia del 5% lo que puede producir esa misma variación a la salida del trafo y exceder la maxima diferencia E/S del regulador....cuando la tension de salida es muy baja.


----------



## marcelomondaca (Mar 26, 2020)

Un detalle, le saqué el fusible en la entrada alterna... antes funcionaba con fusible y sin problemas...


----------

